# Qld Moffat to raper shoal



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Just a quick report launched at Moffat beach today and headed for raper shoal. I had never been there before and was looking for mackerel. Basically the end result was 2 hits all morning one on a Pillie rig and one on a hard body and I dropped both of them. Didn't get to much grief from the mutton birds they were there but only one decided to swim into my line luckily he didn't get tangled. 
Cheers jay


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice Jay, a couple of hits is at least a little heartening.

How far from Moffats to Rapers Shoals? Have often thought about hitting this system but was thinking of launching on the more open beaches such as Warana or Kawana.

Kev


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi kev 
It's a good couple of k's from moffats. U can launch from wurtulla?? Best spot from the research I did was beach access 52 there are some old posts on here that give better directions. But from there it's a short paddle out the back and your on the reef. I only opted to go from moffats because I wanted to paddle my new ski a bit of distance and get more comfortable with it. 
Cheers jay


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

What program is that salti??


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Very cool I'll have to look into it. Going by that about 4.7km one way. Gee didn't feel that far haha the ocean was really sloppy today too. 
Cheers jay


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Very interesting. And I'd say pretty accurate too. It's a shame you can't get this on iOS.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

BIGKEV said:


> Nice Jay, a couple of hits is at least a little heartening.
> 
> How far from Moffats to Rapers Shoals? Have often thought about hitting this system but was thinking of launching on the more open beaches such as Warana or Kawana.
> 
> Kev


I haven't been up that way for a few months but you could launch from the beach at caruamundi lake and paddle of to rapers shoal, it would be a bit of a walk on soft sand though.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Good luck. Take some wire with you I suspect some mackeral will be around. A tip I got the hits when I was trolling at a faster pace. Let us know how u get on. 
Cheers jay


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks store bought to me


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Scott - You Bastard!!!!

More Pics Mate....More Pics NOW!!!!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bastard!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Filthy bastard.


And right under your nose Salti! :shock:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> So... have those bastard birds gone now? Runs on the board Kaywon, show us yer spanno mate. Or are ya still chasing red bream.?


I paddled 25 kms today for one undersized estuary cod. How's that for skill? :lol:


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Been to the fish shop Scotty?


----------

